# Really cool website...



## marcski (May 29, 2007)

I am in no way affiliated with this site.  However, I am an avid cyclist and map fiend...and this is no doubt one of the coolest websites I've seen.  

http://mapmyride.com/


----------



## cbcbd (May 29, 2007)

I've used/been using mapmyrun.com, which is essentially the same site. Indeed, very handy tool to have, especially when I want to map out an afternoon ride during work 


btw, for those using the site, don't forget to click on the almost hidden elevation profile "button" on the lower part of the map. It's not perfect and I've seen it freak out on too long a ride, but it's good to get an idea.


----------



## Goblin84 (May 30, 2007)

just signed up for it.  I have always wanted to do a training log but never did, no time like the present to start.


----------



## ccorces1 (May 31, 2007)

wow great link, i'm gonna use that more now!  thanks


----------



## Goblin84 (Jun 1, 2007)

i wish it had a nutrition tool in it.  right now I am using this in conjunction with the US Gov's nutrition tracker.


----------

